# [MiniAmplificador] 20w estereo con tda2005



## Tyranitar (May 22, 2009)

_*Hola a todos  *_
*===========*
*Queria exibirles un proyecto mio que consegui de la internet  Y no olviden comentar  *
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*El integrado TDA2005 puede proporcionar 10 watts por canal en una aplicación simple, ya que posee dos amplificador independientes.  *

El integrado *TDA 2005 trabaja con las siguientes caracteristicas:*

*√ * Banda de tensión de operación: 7 a 15V
*√ *Corriente para 13,4V: 150mA (máx)
*√ *Distorsión (15W/4 ohm): 1% máx.
*√ *Sensibilidad de entrada: 70k (mín)
*√ *Potencia de salida (14,4 ?): 20 watt

*Para alimentar el circuitos se puede usar una batería*, la del auto,o e*n mi caso use una bateria de 9V* para hacerlo portatil 

*Nota:* La corriente media para cada amplificador del puente a plena potencia es de 3,5A.

*Bueno, mucho blabla y nada asi que aqui va el circuito:*
Se trata de un *Amplificador Estereo de 20W *el cual ocupa el Integrado *[TDA2005]* como funte de control:
*En sus salidas se pueden colocar parlantes de 2 a 8 Ω *





 *Amplificador Estereo 20W TDA2005*

*Nota:* Mientras menos ohmeaje en los parlantes se escuchara el audio mas fuerte pero mas sera la distorcion (casi imperceptible en este proyecto)
*==============================================*
*Y aqui les dejo el Impreso que hice yo mismo [3 Horas  ]:*
*==============================================*


----------



## Mandrake (May 22, 2009)

Aqui les subo el diagrama de ese amplificador, pero en la configuracion puente.   Mas potencia pa' donde.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2009)

El problema con la configuración puente que aparece en el datasheet es, efectivamente, que tiene una ganancia muy alta (de 40 o 50dB según las resistencias que dan de ejemplo). Se puede bajar la ganancia hasta los 30dB, pero hay que hacer modificaciones al esquema que te dan en el manual. El ancho de banda que vas a ganar haciendo esto es marginal, pero expones el TDA a que oscile, por que ese chip solo es estable para ganancias de lazo cerrado altas.

Lo que yo hice fue poner un atenuador (divisor resistivo) a la entrada para hacerla compatible con nivel de línea y así excitar el amplificador en puente. La ganancia la tengo en 40dB (100) y el divisor de entrada atenúa por 10, con lo cual tengo una ganancia neta de 10, que viene justo para excitar a plena potencia con 1Vpp de entrada. Fácil, eh?

Saludos!


----------



## edippo (Sep 1, 2009)

HOLA a todos, la verdad yo lo arme al tda2005 el que proponen en http://www.circuit-projects.com/aud...-watt-stereo-amplificadorfier-by-tda2005.html  son dos TDA, lo alimente con 19V 3.15A  por cada tda (unas fuentes de notebook) y la verdad suena muy muy bien, eso si, como lo hice pa la compu tuve que agregarle filtros porque si no, se escuchaba un sumbido que venia de la compu, al ponerlo con el mp3 el sonido salia mas que limpio
ventajas respecto al resto, muy facil de armar muy economico excluyendo la fuente obvio (yo lo curre en el laburo jejej).
una cosa que no entiendo es porque los parlantes LG de "50w rms" 4 ohm satura, siendo el amplificador de 20w
otra cosa si pueden darme algun tips (consejo) porque cuando la pc enciende los parlantes hacen un POOMMMM , mucho no me molesta ya que la pc esta encendida cuasi las 24hs del dia todos los dias ACLARO LO QUE ACABO DE ESCRIBIR justo en el momento en que inicia el sistema operativo los parlantes hacen el ya mencionado POOM!!!!!! y me da la sensacion de que los conos van a salir volando
En fin el amplificador para lo que es, (economico y facil de armar) es un caño  y funciona desde ya mas de 2 años. De 1 al 10 se lleva un  9 
Asique ¡hay de aquel! que se atreva a criticar al TDA2005 (que es mi primer amor)

otra cosa cuando llegue a casa veo si encuento las fotos y las posteo asi lo ven jijiji, bueno me voy no sea cosa que mi jefe me vea jejej.


----------



## nolo313 (Sep 16, 2009)

Tyranitar dijo:


> _*Hola a todos  *_
> *===========*
> *Queria exibirles un proyecto mio que consegui de la internet  Y no olviden comentar  *
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> ...


 
Hola gracias por el aporte, mi pregunta es ¿ podria alimentar el amplificador con una bateria de 12 voltios y 500 mA de intensidad maxima? En el caso de que no se pueda que amplificador me recomendais para esta bateria?


----------



## rodr0 (Sep 16, 2009)

basicamente, son 2 tda2002/3 en un solo integrado. no probe pero calculo que poniendo 2 tda2003 en puente funcionaria (o estoy errado?) igual es interesante.


----------



## shitisfuckedup (Dic 24, 2009)

*Amplificador Estereo 20W TDA2005*

*Nota:* Mientras menos ohmeaje en los parlantes se escuchara el audio mas fuerte pero mas sera la distorcion (casi imperceptible en este proyecto)
*==============================================*
*Y aqui les dejo el Impreso que hice yo mismo [3 Horas  ]:*
*==============================================*[/QUOTE]

yo arme ese mismo que es el que esta en el datasheet, ahora... le quiero meter un pote para el volumen, de 100k estaria bien? y conenctado a masa


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 28, 2009)

hola, les quería consultar cual es la diferencia entre el tda2005m, el tda2005s y el tda2005. Recuerdo que hace algunos años (diez años tal vez) compré una revista que traía una plaqueta para armar un amplificador con el tda2005, configurado en puente. Lo armé y salió andando... pero con una distorsión peor que orrible... ahora en la revista decía tda2005m (no tengo la revista pero lo recuerdo) y yo usé el tda 2005s. Si vamos a la hoja de datos no veo diferencia entre uno y otro... pero en los ejemplos que se dan para la configuración en puente se usa el tda2005m y para estereo se usa el tda2005s. La cosa es que el 2005m por aca no existe... así que quería saber cual es la diferencia entre uno y otro y si se puede usar el S en puente.


----------



## Osmar69 (Mar 7, 2010)

queria preguntar si este amplificador necesita un preamplificador para que funcione correctamente.   

gracias  por su respuesta por adelantado


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 7, 2010)

si es para usar con una fuente de audio como la pc, un reproductor de dvd, el mp3,4,5,6, etc o una mesa de mezclas no necesita de ningun preamplificador. Ahora, si la idea es conectarle una bandeja giradiscos (RIAA) o un micrófono, si es necesario un pre.

saludos,


----------



## Osmar69 (Mar 7, 2010)

gracias por responder tan rapido a mi pregunta pero ahora tengo otra e conseguido el TDA2005R y los condensadores electroliticos pero estos estan en /50 voltios sera que estos condensadores me puedan servir para este circuito. bueno es para ahorrar mas aun jeje je

y lo del TDA2005R e leido en otro post q*UE* no es muy eficiente para este circuito si es asi necesariamente tendria que comprarme el TDA2005S
solo eso y si no hay incomveniente empezaria a construirlo de inmediato
y gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2010)

Osmar69 dijo:


> *y lo del TDA2005R e leido en otro post q no es muy eficiente para este circuito si es asi necesariamente tendria que comprarme el TDA2005S*
> solo eso y si no hay incomveniente empezaria a construirlo de inmediato
> y gracias por las respuestas



El TDA2005*R* no solo no es eficiente, sino que es un chip completamente *FALSO *(que no figura en ningún datasheet) que vas a tener suerte si lográs que funcione sin oscilar a 600kHz.
Te recomiendo que busques en el foro un tema sobre el TDA7377, que es mas moderno que el TDA2005 y hasta donde sé todavía no lo han falsificado. En ese tema vas a aprender a armar un amplificador de 20+20W sobre 4 ohms que anda muy bien, y hay una gran cantidad de información sobre como construirlo sin problemas.


----------



## Osmar69 (Mar 8, 2010)

busque el TDA2005S pero no lo encontre
asi que me compre el TDA7377 y los demas componentes para este amplificador pero en otro post lo encontre con dos condensadores mas de 470nf y no se cual elegir
el siguiente es el que estoy preparado a armar


----------



## shitisfuckedup (Mar 26, 2010)

buenas. queria agregar algo, hice exactamente el que esta en el datasheet y funciona muy bien, con el tema del pre cuento lo que me paso...

primero lo probre con un celular y funciona, despues con una tele comun (noblex 14") y funciono, pero cuando lo probe con un phillips 21" flat, se escuchaba cortado, sin todo el volumen y con una caldiad muy mala, asi que supongo q*UE* en ese caso nesecita un pre.
es posible que los televisores mas nuevos no tengan amplificada la señal de salida?

(en la tv lo conecte a la salida de audio rca que tienen todos, en su mayoria atras)


----------



## hernandezc (Mar 31, 2010)

Yo tengo dos o tres TDA2005R, no encontre el datasheet por ningun lado...se podran utilizar en este proyecto??

que diferencia existe entre este integrado y los TDA2005M y TDA2005S???
Gracias de antemano!!

Un abrazo a todos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2010)

hernandezc dijo:


> Yo tengo dos o tres TDA2005R, no encontre el datasheet por ningun lado...se podran utilizar en este proyecto??
> que diferencia existe entre este integrado y los TDA2005M y TDA2005S???



La diferencia es que los *TDA2005R* son *COMPLETAMENTE FALSOS* (por eso no encontrás el datasheet) y oscilan a lo loco...es casi imposible estabilizarlos.


----------



## hernandezc (Mar 31, 2010)

Gracias ezavalla, siempre tan atento y rápido para dar una mano..

Te agradezco la respuesta.
Saludos!!!


----------



## rmeyerf (Mar 31, 2010)

Tyranitar dijo:


> _*Hola a todos  *_
> *===========*
> *Queria exibirles un proyecto mio que consegui de la internet  Y no olviden comentar  *
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> ...



Los pines del Integrado no estan escala 1:1, el integrado tienes los pines más chicos.


----------



## shitisfuckedup (Abr 2, 2010)

para un ampli chico esta bueno, el que tengo yo es un tda2005*R* y la verdad que no se esucha mal, si no dicen que es trucho ni se nota.
dejo unas fotos de como quedo, lo hice en una placa de 5x5 y le agrege un pote de 100k en tandem



la placa no es de las mejores, se me paso un poquito jeje
es disipador es chico, calienta un poco con 15v, recomendaria alguno un poco mas grande


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 2, 2010)

shitisfuckedup dijo:


> para un ampli chico esta bueno, el que tengo yo es un tda2005*R* y la verdad que no se esucha mal, si no dicen que es trucho ni se nota.



Ahhhh...has tenido suerte entonces.
De todas formas, cuando opera en modo estereo es mas estable que cuando lo hace en modo puente. Usándolo en estereo solo tuve que aumentar un poquito la ganancia para que no oscilara...pero en puente no había caso, casi siempre oscilaba (casi por que a veces se demoraba un poco en arrancar )


----------



## pachi2009 (Abr 3, 2010)

ami me vendieron un tda2005r y no funciona solo hace un zumbido re fuerte lo utilice en el pcb que adjunto que lo encontre en el foro

cambio el tda???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 3, 2010)

pachi2009 dijo:


> ami me vendieron un tda2005r y no funciona solo hace un zumbido re fuerte lo utilice en el pcb que adjunto que lo encontre en el foro
> cambio el tda???



Hace un rato, el Sr. Cacho me pasó este link

http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/1451/tda2005.pdf

que es el datasheet de la nueva versión TDA2005R de ST y descarta las anteriores. Pero resulta que este datasheet es de enero del 2010 , así que si tenés TDA2005R anteriores a esa fecha (los míos eran de mayo del 2008) entonces son *FALSOS *sin lugar a dudas.

Si querés un consejo, usá el amplificador con el TDA7377 de mnicolau que está en el foro y dejá de sufrir con esos integrados. EL TDA7377 entrega el doble de potencia que el TDA2005 en modo estereo e incluye los dos canales, y usa la cuarta parte de componentes periféricos...


----------



## pachi2009 (Abr 3, 2010)

si si ya me hice uno con un tda7377 y funciona barbaro pero este es para un ampli de guitarra y tiene que ser mono


----------



## shitisfuckedup (Abr 3, 2010)

yo hice uno para guitarra con el 2050 del datasheet y fue bien.
con un pre para guitarra porsupuesto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 3, 2010)

Satamente!
Para un ampli de guitarra mejor usá en TDA2040/50 y el PCB de mnicolau (hoy le he hecho mucha propaganda) que anda muy bien y es mucho mas pequeña y de mayor potencia.


----------



## shitisfuckedup (Abr 24, 2010)

buenas... despues de un par de meses de no hacer sonar el ampli me di cuenta que uno de los parlantes se escucha mas bajo!

que y como tendria que medir pasa saber donde esta el problema?
o es posibe q*UE* sea por el integrado trucho?

se me ocurrio q podia ser el pote en tandem que puse en la entrada, pero la diferencia es de 4ohm, no creo q*UE* afecte tanto


----------



## davidmncc (May 4, 2010)

hola que tal. tengo um problema arme  4 modulos del circuito con tda2005 en configuracion puente para el auto.. cada modulo por separado suena muy bien.  lo diseñe para montarlo en el coche, el problema es cuando los conecto a la misma alimentacion empieza a salir ruido en las cornetas y me he fijado que si solo conecto la señal de audio que voy a amplificar a uno de los modulos es amplificada en ese modulo pero en los otros tres modulos tambien sale la señal pero muy distorcionada esto no deberia pasar verdad. al parecer es una realimentacion por el negativo parece que una parte de la entrada se esta filtrando por este. No se que hacer para solucionar el problema si alguien tiene una sugerencia. los modulos los modulos poseen una alimentacion de 12 Vdc con la bateria del coche


----------



## ferneydavid (May 4, 2010)

creeria q*UE* la bateria de el carro no tiene la suficiente corriente para suministrarle a nuestros cuatro bloques de potencia, por esa razon podria ocurrir esto, revisa si se calientan los tda's


----------



## blasmonges (Jul 16, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> La diferencia es que los *TDA2005R* son *COMPLETAMENTE FALSOS* (por eso no encontrás el datasheet) y oscilan a lo loco...es casi imposible estabilizarlos.



Disiento totalmente con ezavalla,yo he armado mas de 100 amplis con tda 2005 r y andan de primera,saludo cordial.


----------



## Juan89 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola, no podrias subir el PCB por favor, es que le tengo muy poca paciencia al pcb wizard, jejeje. Gracias.


----------



## blasmonges (Jul 27, 2010)

Juan89 dijo:


> Hola, no podrias subir el PCB por favor, es que le tengo muy poca paciencia al pcb wizard, jejeje. Gracias.



Bueno aca esta de donde saque toda la data,lo arme tal cual y funciona barbaro.



			
				blasmonges dijo:
			
		

> Bueno aca esta de donde saque toda la data,lo arme tal cual y funciona barbaro.



Aca pongo unas fotos donde lo unico que modifique es las pistas donde van los conectores porque sino un puente queda debajo de los conectores y queda torcido.

Despues el resto todo igual.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 3, 2010)

bueno... como queda el asunto... tengo entendido que existen tres tda2005 (R, M y S) hay alguna diferencia entre estos? o tranquilamente se puede emplear cualquiera para el circuito que propone blasmonges.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> bueno... como queda el asunto... tengo entendido que existen tres tda2005 (R, M y S) hay alguna diferencia entre estos?


Los TDA2005 modelos *M *y *S *están discontinuados y no se recomiendan para nuevos diseños. El modelo 2005*R* apareció en ST a fines del año 2009 (como por diciembre) y es el preferido para nuevos diseños.

El problema con el *2005R* es que está terriblemente truchado y la mayoría de los que están en el mercado son anteriores al 12/2009 ...pero te vas a dar cuenta, por que cuando le pasás el dedo una cuantas veces sobre el nombre no queda ni seña de lo que decía ahí. Por lo demás, parecen iguales a los de ST, salvo algunos cambios muy menores...


----------



## pdelt3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Muchachos, las R3 y R5 que valores tienen? porque parece que la R3 dice 33ohm y la R5 3.3ohm, pero no pueden ser distintas.

Alguno que lo halla armado, qué valores uso?


Y como y donde le agrego un potenciometro?

Gracias


----------



## franc0 (Sep 6, 2010)

buenas amigos es mi primer aporte al foro espero ayudar con algo ya que  este amplificador trabaja con 12 V y unos 3A y nos da una potencia de 20W 
los componetes son conosidos 
condensadores 
c1-c4 = 104
c5= 10uF/16v
c6=102
c7=1000uf/16v

resistencias 
R1-R2=2.2ohm
R3=470 Ohm
diodos 
D1 de 3ael corazon de este amplificador 
TDA2005

espero *QU*e lo disfruten como yo lo hago jeje
pd.- para una mejor ganacia conecten un preamplificador con tonos 

Ver el archivo adjunto tda2005 componentes.rar

Ver el archivo adjunto tda2005.rar


----------



## german_chimy (Nov 23, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> La diferencia es que los *TDA2005R* son *COMPLETAMENTE FALSOS* (por eso no encontrás el datasheet) y oscilan a lo loco...es casi imposible estabilizarlos.



Hola, bueno te comento hasta el momento mi experiencia con tda2005.
La verdad eh hecho sonar este amplificador muy bien demaciado para cuando los pague 4$ a cada IC.
Pero actualmente me encuentro que me vendieron 2 TDA 2005R, y tal cual oscislan, conuna señal muy muy baja y estimaria que dando 0.5 watt, suena bien, pero luego es inestable, inutilizable... Estoy intentando comprar otros ic, siempre me juego que cuando este amplificador no anda de primera (eh armado mas de 3,4), es porque los integrados son falsos..
Asi que en breve consigo otro y afirmo que los 2005R son falsos... Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 23, 2010)

german_chimy dijo:


> Hola, bueno te comento hasta el momento mi experiencia con tda2005.
> La verdad eh hecho sonar este amplificador muy bien demaciado para cuando los pague 4$ a cada IC.
> Pero actualmente me encuentro que me vendieron 2 TDA 2005R, y tal cual oscislan, conuna señal muy muy baja y estimaria que dando 0.5 watt, suena bien, pero luego es inestable, inutilizable... Estoy intentando comprar otros ic, siempre me juego que cuando este amplificador no anda de primera (eh armado mas de 3,4), es porque los integrados son falsos..
> Asi que en breve consigo otro y afirmo que los 2005R son falsos... Gracias por la ayuda




Para ir a la segura con los TDA, trata de que te muestren varios (5 o 6 piezas) y solo escoja las que tengan la nomenclatura grabada!. Acabo de comprar un par para un proyecto pero no me percate de eso en el lugar...
A menos que aún esos estén malos. Por estos rumbos aún sirven.


----------



## alex erazo ruiz (Abr 29, 2011)

*
¿TE HAN ROBADO LA RADIO DE TU AUTO? 

¿QUIERES ESCUCHAR MUSICA EN TU AUTO? 

¿NO TIENES EL DINERO SUFICIENTE PARA COMPRAR UNA RADIO*? 


Entonces este Amplificador es para tí!  
Con este amplificador stereo TDA2005, le podras conectar cualquier dispositivo para escuchar música, ya sea, MP3, IPOD, un notebook, un celular, etc. 

A continuacion les muestro una foto del circuito a armar.






Este integrado funciona con 12V continuos, es por eso que conviene tenerlo en un vehiculo. 
Para los que quieran mas informacion de este integrado TDA2005, 
aqui les dejo su datasheet, la configuracion que nosotros le damos esta en la pagina 6: 

http://home.onego.ru/~vadimkp/datasheet/tda2005.pdf

Ocuparemos los siguientes Materiales 

1) Condensadores: 
C1: 2,2µF 
C2: 2,2µF 
C3: 10µF 
C4: 100µF 
C5: 220µF 
C6: 100µF 
C7: 220µF 
C8: 0,1µF cerámico 
C9: 0,1µF cerámico 
C10: 2200µF 
C11: 2200µF 
c12: 0,1uF cerámico 

2) Resistencias: 
R1: 120 KΩ 
R2: 1,2 KΩ 
R3: 33 Ω 
R4: 1,2 KΩ 
R5: 33 Ω 
R6: 1Ω 
R7: 1Ω 

3) Circuito Integrado: TDA2005, en Colombia se consigue como por 2200 pesos. 

4) Dos Entradas Hembra RCA, se consiguen por 400 pesos. 

5) Disipador de calor para el Integrado, se consigue como a 3000 pesos ( es lo mas caro del circuito) 

6) Placa virgen de 10cm x 10cm (500 pesos ). 

7) Cloruro Ferrico. (800 pesos  el cuarto de litro). 

8) Estaño. 

10) Una crema disipadora de calor, esta se coloca entre el Integrado y el disipador de calor (600 pesos). 

Este Proyecto ademas de económico es muy interesante su elaboración ay les dejo el los planos en isis y ares espero haberles ayudado

Ver el archivo adjunto proyecto+amplificador de potencia.rar


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ene 6, 2013)

Saludos foro:
De antemano gracias por su atencion y bueno mi duda se encuentra al realizar un sencillo amplificador con el circuito integrado TDA2005 que he escuchado buenas cosas de el, principalmente su costo y su tamaño. Mi aplicación va destinada para hacer uso de el como amplificador estéreo para el auto, vi la configuración mas básica para lograrlo pero quisiera un poco de control, tal como el volumen, balance, leyendo el datasheet del TDA2005 encontre en la página 14 un ejemplo de aplicación del mismo que se titula *"10 + 10 W Stereo Amplifier with Tone Balance and Loudness Control"*, me agrado la idea y quisiera armarlo, solo que me llegan unas dudas acerca de su funcionamiento, tales como que es lo que controla cada potenciometro, mi idea es que el P5 controla el balance, y el P4 y P3 el volumen pero me parece extraño que lo hagan en forma separada, mientras P1 y P2 no se que hagan, y si alguien lo ha armado antes y sepa de alguna mejora o corrección para el mismo. Muchas gracias por su atencion, espero su pronta respuesta. 

Datasheet TDA2005



Ademas, prefiero no pasar nada por alto los P3 y P4 son potenciometros dobles, o son sencillos con la terminal central conectada a donde mismo? Para terminar P3 y P4 de ser sencillos lo mejor o mas amigable para el usuario seria hacerlo doble no? Bueno ahora si muchas gracias, que tengan un buen día.


----------



## Mitcheljam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El TDA2005*R* no solo no es eficiente, sino que es un chip completamente *FALSO *(que no figura en ningún datasheet) que vas a tener suerte si lográs que funcione sin oscilar a 600kHz.
> Te recomiendo que busques en el foro un tema sobre el TDA7377, que es mas moderno que el TDA2005 y hasta donde sé todavía no lo han falsificado. En ese tema vas a aprender a armar un amplificador de 20+20W sobre 4 ohms que anda muy bien, y hay una gran cantidad de información sobre como construirlo sin problemas.



Buen dia Doctor, aunque el tema es demasiado viejo me causo curiosidad el porque dice o decia UD. que el TDA-2005R no existe y que no hay ningun datasheet de el, aqui esta este: ht tp:// ww w.st.com/web/en/resource/technical/ document/datasheet/CD00000124.pdf
Saludos.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El TDA2005*R* no solo no es eficiente, sino que es un chip completamente *FALSO *(que no figura en ningún datasheet) que vas a tener suerte si lográs que funcione sin oscilar a 600kHz.
> Te recomiendo que busques en el foro un tema sobre el TDA7377, que es mas moderno que el TDA2005 y hasta donde sé todavía no lo han falsificado. En ese tema vas a aprender a armar un amplificador de 20+20W sobre 4 ohms que anda muy bien, y hay una gran cantidad de información sobre como construirlo sin problemas.



Buen dia Doctor, aunque el tema es demasiado viejo me causo curiosidad el porque dice o decia UD. que el TDA-2005R no existe y que no hay ningun datasheet de el, aqui esta este: ht tp:// ww w.st.com/web/en/resource/technical/ document/datasheet/CD00000124.pdf
Saludos.





jaimepsantos dijo:


> Saludos foro:
> De antemano gracias por su atencion y bueno mi duda se encuentra al realizar un sencillo amplificador con el circuito integrado TDA2005 que he escuchado buenas cosas de el, principalmente su costo y su tamaño. Mi aplicación va destinada para hacer uso de el como amplificador estéreo para el auto, vi la configuración mas básica para lograrlo pero quisiera un poco de control, tal como el volumen, balance, leyendo el datasheet del TDA2005 encontre en la página 14 un ejemplo de aplicación del mismo que se titula *"10 + 10 W Stereo Amplifier with Tone Balance and Loudness Control"*, me agrado la idea y quisiera armarlo, solo que me llegan unas dudas acerca de su funcionamiento, tales como que es lo que controla cada potenciometro, mi idea es que el P5 controla el balance, y el P4 y P3 el volumen pero me parece extraño que lo hagan en forma separada, mientras P1 y P2 no se que hagan, y si alguien lo ha armado antes y sepa de alguna mejora o corrección para el mismo. Muchas gracias por su atencion, espero su pronta respuesta.
> 
> ="ht tp://ww w.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1451.pdf"]Datasheet TDA2005
> ...



Hola amigo, el P1 y P2 son para el control de tonos pues ahi tienes un filtro de tipo BAXANDALL si no me equivoco, P4 y P3 los puedes usar por separado o bien uno doble que haga las veces de ambos. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2015)

Mitcheljam dijo:


> Buen dia Doctor, aunque el tema es demasiado viejo me causo curiosidad el porque dice o decia UD. que el TDA-2005R no existe y que no hay ningun datasheet de el, aqui esta este: http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/technical/ document/datasheet/CD00000124.pdf
> Saludos.


Si vieras la fecha de mis post te darías cuenta de por que era 100% falso: aún no estaba en el mercado la versión R, que apareció en la web de ST algunos años después...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 7, 2015)

"si no me equivoco, P4 y P3 los puedes usar por separado o bien uno doble que haga las veces de ambos. Saludos.". P3 y P4 tienen ¡¡¡¡ 4 puntos de conexión y no 3 !!!! eso no tiene nada que ver con que sea doble o tándem ( dos potenciómetros que giran simultaneamente con un sólo eje ) en todo caso TODOS los potenciómetros tienen tres conexiones: extremos y cursor. Si alguien puede explicarnos lo que hay dibujado en el circuito, somos todo oídos.


----------



## OSSOCO (Ene 12, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema con la configuración puente que aparece en el datasheet es, efectivamente, que tiene una ganancia muy alta (de 40 o 50dB según las resistencias que dan de ejemplo). Se puede bajar la ganancia hasta los 30dB, pero hay que hacer modificaciones al esquema que te dan en el manual. El ancho de banda que vas a ganar haciendo esto es marginal, pero expones el TDA a que oscile, por que ese chip solo es estable para ganancias de lazo cerrado altas.
> 
> Lo que yo hice fue poner un atenuador (divisor resistivo) a la entrada para hacerla compatible con nivel de línea y así excitar el amplificador en puente. La ganancia la tengo en 40dB (100) y el divisor de entrada atenúa por 10, con lo cual tengo una ganancia neta de 10, que viene justo para excitar a plena potencia con 1Vpp de entrada. Fácil, eh?
> 
> Saludos!




Tengo un ampli portatil con TDA2004R .. lo uso para trabajr en la calle haciendo musica (canto y guitarra)

No tengo demasiados conocimientos en electrónica, pero si me pudieras aportar en lenguaje sencillo podré entender muy bien... 

Con los nombres y valores de los componentes o el diagrama... tu sabrás... lo que no manejo son las fórmulas

Tienes un ejemplo con los valores del atenuador q me sirva para hacer la entrada compatibe?
Creo que el problema de oscilacion en mi ampli es porque me ha fallado algún componente.. Gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda e info

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2018)

Con cual diagrama lo armaste ? Fotos del montaje !

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------



## OSSOCO (Ene 12, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con cual diagrama lo armaste ? Fotos del montaje !


 
Es un ampli*ficador*  chino... me ha servido mucho, solo q*ue* le ha aparecido un sonido muy distorsionado con los bajos.... un problema que anteriormente no tenía.... Viene armado con un TDA2004R y un pre con tonos y dos entradas Linea (Mic) y Aux manejado con un operacional RJC4558D

Tengo un video en youtube q*ue* muestra el sonido "Gangoso" con los bajos:







Se me ocurre (luego de reconstruir casi por completo el previo) q*ue* pueda ser el problema de oscilación que se menciona aquí... ando buscando una solución por todos lados.

La configuración es en Bridge y el ampli*ficador* cuenta con Echo y micrófono inalámbrico además... Es una joyita que me ha ayudado mucho y tengo mucho apego y confianza en su calidad sonora.... Les pido de corazón que me ayuden a encontrarle solución a mi problema...

Quizás sea capaz de sacar el diagrama ... es cosa que me lo digan y trataré de hacerlo lo más pronto posible


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 12, 2018)

Fijate en el datasheet cual es el pin por el cual "entra" el sonido, y por ahi metele audio (ya sea celular, tablet,pc) si suena sin distorciones es el Pre, si suena igual de feo es el AMP


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2018)

No será el parlante , probaste con otro ?

Probá de cambiar* todos *los capacitores electrolíticos. No importa que sean de 1 uF


----------



## OSSOCO (Ene 13, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No será el parlante , probaste con otro ?
> 
> Probá de cambiar* todos *los capacitores electrolíticos. No importa que sean de 1 uF



Gracias Dosmetros

Ya probé con otro parlante de 4 Ohm (intercambié parlantes con otro ampli similar)... Ambos parlantes Sí están buenos!! El parlante sonó a la perfección mientras que el otro sonó peor que el propio...

Ahora mismo corro a cambiar todos los electrolíticos como tu dices y te cuento


----------

